# Craftsman 944.528396 Auger Shaft



## youngjames832

Hey.....I'm new to the site but I've noticed there's tons of info on here so hopefully I can get my problem sorted out. I am totally new to the snowblower scene so forgive me if my knowledge isn't that we'll. I received this 6 year old machine last week and is in excellent condition. Everything works as it should and can't wait to try it out. I was looking everything over and noticed the main shaft had roughly .5 to an 1 inch worth of play up and down. It's tight side by side. Even the plate that hurls the snow out the chute moves with it. When it's running, there is a small wobble but nothing serious at all. I took the belt cover off and there's no wobble in there that I can see. Any one have any ideas of this is a serious problem or is this somewhat normal? I can take a video once I figure out how to upload. Thanks so much!


----------



## 43128

the rear auger bushing needs to be replaced, it will caused decreased throwing performance


----------



## youngjames832

Ok thanks for your reply. I'll have to try and find a repair manual somewhere for it. Would this be considered a big job or pretty straight forward?


----------



## Shryp

If it comes apart fairly easily it can be done in under 2 hours and maybe closer to 1 hour if you have done it before.

If everything fights you then it could take the whole weekend.

The front scoop has to be removed from the drive assembly, then the pulley has to be removed from the front scoop, then the auger assembly has to be pulled out the front. Then you can get to the bearing and put it back together.

Generally the hardest part is getting the pulley off if it is rusted on there. At 6 years old it shouldn't be too bad, but you wouldn't think it would be that shot already.


----------



## youngjames832

I'm hoping everything will come apart fairly easy. Every bolt that's viable is covered in liquid grease from the previous owner. Everything I have done so far came apart without issue. So would this very likely be the cause? Anything else I should look for? I found this video on YouTube.....is this pretty much what I'll have to do?

https://youtu.be/FgQI2k6it9Y


----------



## youngjames832

Here's a drawing that I have with the blower. Not sure how noticeable it is to read, but can someone point out the exact bushing(s) I need? Thanks again


----------



## 43128

part number 14


----------



## nwcove

the way i read the post , it seems like the auger shaft bushings ( not shown in the posted exploded view) are the main issue ?


----------



## jtclays

I read it the same way as nwcove. My thought was either way something must be missing to have 1/2 to 1 inch of play like a bushing or bearing fell out or was not assembled correctly after repair by previous owner.


----------



## youngjames832

So are the bushings you are referring to on that diagram I posted or would it be on a different diagram? Here's a quick video before my phone went dead to show what my problem is


----------



## youngjames832

Can't get that video working yet. Keeps deleting on me


----------



## Shryp

That video appears to be flexing in the middle. To me it doesn't look like just loose bushings on the ends, but maybe the shaft itself is broken in half. That is very uncommon and I have only seen it happen on this board one other time and that was an old 70's Ariens.


----------



## youngjames832

Yeah it do flex in the middle. The auger shaft has a very small bit of play on the sides of the bucket but like the video shows, I can lift up the middle and everything goes up. The main impeller shaft goes up, the sides of the auger shaft that's attached to it moves up too. I can see the pulley move with the impeller shaft has well looking down through the belt cover, but everything before that is solid


----------



## youngjames832

I forgot to mention but when I tipped the machine up and looked in through the bottom, there is a horizontal belt there that's ready to fall off. Looks extremely loose


----------



## jtclays

Now that I can see the vid, I'm with Shyrp, looks like the gear case is flexing in the middle. It would seem very hard to get enough torque on that stubby auger shaft to break it. You're going to have to get that auger/impeller assembly out and open the gear case to see. Maybe the gear shattered and the stub shaft is OK, hard to tell. I can't find your model on Sears and don't know enough Husqvarna ("944" prefix is made by Husq) model numbers to find a full parts schematic. Whether it's the gear exploding or the shaft shearing, you need to get the bucket off the machine and remove the impeller/auger assembly to fix anyway. Since it's newer, parts should be readily available. I see on Sears the worm gear for around $70 and complete assemblies for $250ish. You said "horizontal belt" inside the belly pan, does this blower have a hydro transmission? Maybe snap a couple pictures of the injured Craftsman:wavetowel2:


----------



## HCBPH

I've had a couple of machines that sound similar so take this with a grain of salt as it may or may not apply.

The shaft for the auger rakes only go part way down the rakes, just far enough that the shear pins go through. The end of the rakes are supported by the bearing on the outside of the housing, there's a sleeve in the bearing that fits into the ends of the rakes. Now the fun part, there's a bracket that mounts high on the housing that bolts to the gearbox to keep it from raising. Take that out and the auger gearbox will have alot of play in it.

Sorry, don't have any pictures of it but hopefully you get the idea. If you have a schematic of the auger housing, look for a short brace in that area along with mounting points for it in the housing and onto the gearcase.

Good luck


----------



## youngjames832

Wow I really hope I can repair without spending that 250. Hopefully it's not so bad when I open it up. I'll try to get more clear pics and videos tonight. So if that was solid right across, that should stop all the movement back through the impeller shaft?


----------



## youngjames832

HCBPH.......I know exactly what you're talking about. I've seen multiple blowers with a bracket from the gear case up to the top of the bucket holding the gear case and auger shaft in place. However, when I went through all the diagrams, I couldn't see no such bracket for mine. So that's a solid shaft going right through the gear case? Wouldn't it be almost impossible for a solid shaft to flex like that in the middle like an upside down V? Forgive me if I'm missing something here. I know I need to haul it apart but it's gonna be a few days before I can look at it so trying to gather all the info I can get


----------



## youngjames832

Sorry for all the posts.....but I took a lighter video last night. I'm hoping to tear it apart sometime the weekend 
[URL=http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w239/young_james832


----------



## youngjames832




----------



## Shryp

Hmm, that video seems to show both sides of the augers are still connected. Maybe it is one of those stub shaft models and everything is just loose.


----------



## HCBPH

youngjames832 said:


> HCBPH.......I know exactly what you're talking about. I've seen multiple blowers with a bracket from the gear case up to the top of the bucket holding the gear case and auger shaft in place. However, when I went through all the diagrams, I couldn't see no such bracket for mine. So that's a solid shaft going right through the gear case? Wouldn't it be almost impossible for a solid shaft to flex like that in the middle like an upside down V? Forgive me if I'm missing something here. I know I need to haul it apart but it's gonna be a few days before I can look at it so trying to gather all the info I can get


If it's like the ones I worked on, it's a combination of the short non-full-length horizontal shaft that runs through the rakes along with any slop between the OD of the shaft and the ID of the auger rakes that let it move up-and-down in the housing. It's that bracket I mentioned that keeps the gearcase in one position in the housing.

If it's like the ones I worked on, disassembly isn't too bad. Split the auger assembly from the tractor unit. Remove the pulley from the impeller shaft. Remove the 2 bolts holding the bearings on each side of the auger housing that support the outside ends of the rakes. If that bracket is present, remove it. The whole unit should now slide out though you might need to use some emery paper on the end of the impeller shaft by the pulley end to get it to slide through the bearing. With luck, the auger rakes aren't rusted to the auger shaft and should just slide off once you pull the sheer pins. If not, some penetrating oil, heat and pressure should get them off. I've got some pictures of some problem ones I've done that too.

If you don't have that bracket, it should be too hard to make one if you determine you need one. Bolt it to one of the bolts on the auger gearcase (may need to use a longer bolt) and drill a hole through the top of the housing to attach the other end there. Don't do it unless you need to, but it's shouldn't be difficult to rig something up if you have to.

Good luck


----------



## skutflut

youngjames832 said:


> Hey.....I'm new to the site but I've noticed there's tons of info on here so hopefully I can get my problem sorted out. I am totally new to the snowblower scene so forgive me if my knowledge isn't that we'll. I received this 6 year old machine last week and is in excellent condition. Everything works as it should and can't wait to try it out. I was looking everything over and noticed the main shaft had roughly .5 to an 1 inch worth of play up and down. It's tight side by side. Even the plate that hurls the snow out the chute moves with it. When it's running, there is a small wobble but nothing serious at all. I took the belt cover off and there's no wobble in there that I can see. Any one have any ideas of this is a serious problem or is this somewhat normal? I can take a video once I figure out how to upload. Thanks so much!


After watching your video, you need to disassemble that thing and check the bits. SOmething is broken for sure. I found a manual for a similar model at Craftsman SEARS 944.528398 Owner's Manual (Page 22 of 48). This link shows the auger parts. I expect its the same parts on your machine, just a slightly different engine. I have a model 944.528391 and the parts on mine are the same as the parts on this link, and you model falls in between.

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/32877/Craftsman-Sears-944-528398.html?page=22#manual


----------



## bloup

I have a Craftsman 944.522442 that exhibits the same symptoms. I disassembled the auger/impeller and noticed the auger shafts do not run the full length of the auger to a bushing on the side of the frame. Seems these type of snow blowers with short auger shafts need a central bracket to support the gearbox and auger assembly. I will have to make one since mine did not come with one.


----------



## JamesReady

I've got a 1987 Craftsman 10/28 and this is what MY front end looks like..... I think you might be missing that bracket from the gearbox up to the chute.... Is there a bolt hole in the chute..??


----------

